# Pale eyes and Less Active



## Kiloms (Feb 22, 2012)

My Blue Flash adult female usually moves some around her cage, but has not moved at all and just sits at the bottom. Her eyes were very blue about a week ago, but they have started to look foggy and less blue. Should I be concerned?

She has laid 3 full-size ootheca's, eats about two crickets a day and has moisture/water readily available.


----------



## dlemmings (Feb 22, 2012)

hard to say this early...watch her. does she "want" out to wander about?


----------



## meaganelise9 (Feb 22, 2012)

I haven't kept a blue flash, but my mantids tend to get that way when they're old.


----------



## Bryce08 (Feb 22, 2012)

yeah as they get older eyes darken...as long as she is eating and drinking...then i would say shes A OK...just getting older, sometimes eyes will turn due to lighting as well.


----------



## Kiloms (Feb 22, 2012)

Well she just happily caught her cricket that she dropped earlier and is eating it now. One eye is cloudier and does have some dark spots, I don't know her exact age because I received her as an adult. What is the typical lifespan of Blue Flash?


----------



## Bryce08 (Feb 22, 2012)

after last molt...depending on how much you feed her...3-5 mts?


----------



## Rick (Feb 22, 2012)

She's likely old. And two crix a day is usually not enough food for a gravid adult female.


----------



## agent A (Feb 22, 2012)

I agree with rick

I feed more to a gravid creo (not crix but flies) each day

Hope she pulls through


----------



## brancsikia339 (Feb 22, 2012)

I also agree with rick. I give my large female blue flashes a maximum 5 crickets a day and within 15 minutes they're all gone!! The minimum is 1 or 2.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Feb 22, 2012)

Rick said:


> She's likely old. And two crix a day is usually not enough food for a gravid adult female.


I'm curious to know what you mean by two crickets a day not being enough?


----------



## ismart (Feb 22, 2012)

Rick said:


> She's likely old. And two crix a day is usually not enough food for a gravid adult female.





Krissim Klaw said:


> I'm curious to know what you mean by two crickets a day not being enough?


I would think this would have more to do with the size of the crickets being fed?


----------



## gripen (Feb 22, 2012)

ismart said:


> I would think this would have more to do with the size of the crickets being fed?





Krissim Klaw said:


> I'm curious to know what you mean by two crickets a day not being enough?


Yeah two adult crix is more than enough for most species.


----------



## rs4guy (Feb 22, 2012)

Do you think CFL lighting will affect thier eyes? I have noticed a "dulling" in a few of my mantid sp., and I was curious if the CFl has any play to it?


----------



## Kiloms (Feb 22, 2012)

Well they are "large" crickets. She used to gobble them down in about 5 minutes max. Now she will hold on to a cricket for at least 30min. As if she is trying to enjoy every bite. CFl? Fluorescent lighting?


----------



## happy1892 (Feb 22, 2012)

gripen said:


> Yeah two adult crix is more than enough for most species.


I give my mantids as much as they can eat. The female Chinese Mantids I used to have ate a lot! I do not think that is enough for your female Blue Flash.


----------



## Bryce08 (Feb 22, 2012)

i think 2 is plenty per day, but i personaly feed mine as mcuh as they will eat, as long as I have the food for it.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Feb 22, 2012)

ismart said:


> I would think this would have more to do with the size of the crickets being fed?


I assumed by the post they were large crickets. I am curious though on what level Rick or some of the others that posted might feel that isn't enough food. I am guessing perhaps not a diet if you want to maximize ooth production? My current girls, all adult euchomenella macrops so a decent size, get one adult cricket and then fast 2 days before their next cricket. If I am feeding smaller feeders then adult crickets, which is what I generally prefer, then they get fed every other day.


----------



## rs4guy (Feb 24, 2012)

Kiloms said:


> Well they are "large" crickets. She used to gobble them down in about 5 minutes max. Now she will hold on to a cricket for at least 30min. As if she is trying to enjoy every bite. CFl? Fluorescent lighting?


Compact fluorescents, yes. The little curly bulbs. Ive noticed dulling/spots on a few of my mantids eyes, no behavioral changes though....


----------



## happy1892 (Feb 24, 2012)

happy1892 said:


> I give my mantids as much as they can eat. The female Chinese Mantids I used to have ate a lot! I do not think that is enough for your female Blue Flash.


That might be enough. I meant I think it is probably better to feed her more.


----------



## CoolMantid (Feb 24, 2012)

Alot of Food + good hydration + Varied diet = LARGER and healthier ootheca

Hope that clears you guys up


----------



## Kiloms (Mar 8, 2012)

Well, to update everyone. I've been feeding her all that she will eat and making sure she is drinking some fresh water. She seems much happier, and the paleness in her eyes seems to have dissappeared. Of course, I've given her more attention as well. The combination of the three seems to have made her better!


----------



## happy1892 (Mar 8, 2012)

Kiloms said:


> Well, to update everyone. I've been feeding her all that she will eat and making sure she is drinking some fresh water. She seems much happier, and the paleness in her eyes seems to have dissappeared. Of course, I've given her more attention as well. The combination of the three seems to have made her better!


Great! So maybe the food did matter.


----------

